# Gassing mice in walls with carbon dioxide?



## Javik (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of this being done? We appear to have mice roaming around in our attic, and climbing down into the walls following coaxial cable and electrical wiring holes.

When I go to bed at night, I hear the buggers rustling around and chewing inside the walls of my second story bedroom.

I am thinking, if the mice were to simply die in the walls, I really would not care. Any odor from the dead mice would be minimal since there's normally little air movement anyway inside wall cavities.



A possible solution I can imagine to kill them, is to inject carbon dioxide gas into the wall cavities to asphyxiate the mice. This seems relatively simple.

I just need a bottle of CO2 with a pressure reduction valve that releases the gas at 1-2 psi. I then use plastic tubing to slowly blow it into electrical and coaxial wall plates over several hours, sealing any air gaps around all plates on the wall during injection. This gas then fills the internal wall cavities and any mice in there will be killed before they can escape.

For my own personal safety I would just need to leave a window open with a fan running, so fresh air can get into the room. Nearly all the gas would be blowing into the wall, and up into the attic following the cables.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Be sure to make your will first.

BTW, The smell of dead mice in the walls is NOT minimal. BTDT.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Super bad idea!!!
How much time have you spent trying to find out on how there getting in and taking care of that?
What have you done to get rid of them?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

*WE HAVE A WINNER...:bangin:*


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd imagine that a box of Decon would be cheaper and less dangerous, and be just as effective. At least with the Decon they will move out of the wall cavity in search of water.


----------



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

Javik said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this being done? We appear to have mice roaming around in our attic, and climbing down into the walls following coaxial cable and electrical wiring holes.
> 
> When I go to bed at night, I hear the buggers rustling around and chewing inside the walls of my second story bedroom.
> 
> ...


Do you know how hard it would be to make enough carbon dioxide to actually kill something? REALLY hard.

Carbon dioxide is NOT poisonous. The only way you could maybe kill something with it is if you displaced almost all the oxygen... it'll never happen, unless you manage to trap the mouse in a jar before you gas it.

You might be able to kill them with carbon MONOXIDE, which you can produce by mixing formic acid and sulfuric acid. No idea how much acid you'd need to do a whole house though, and carbon monoxide needs pretty high concentrations to be considered fast.

I'd go with regular poison or clear mouse cubes... even the old-school snap traps work good. Pretty much anything except glue pads seem to work good (I might have just got a ****ty brand of glue pads)


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I'd imagine that a box of Decon would be cheaper and less dangerous, and be just as effective. At least with the Decon they will move out of the wall cavity in search of water.


Ayuh,.... Decon Baitboxes left here, 'n there is the best way to be Mouse Free...

If ya look at it, 'n it's Empty,... it's Workin',... fill it back up...

If it's still got bait in it,... it's Workin', as no critters found it...

A side benefit of usin' the pellets is,...
The critters will stockpile it where ever they're livin',...
After they die, others find it 'n die...

'course, then there's the times ya pick up somethin' ya ain't used in a long time, 'n it _full_a bait,...
But it Worked,....
pour it back in the baitbox...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Instead of a bottle of compressed CO2 with a pressure reducing valve you could get some dry ice, put that in an ordinary bottle, and attach the outlet tube to that. You can tell when you have to replenish the CO2 since that is when the dry ice has vanished.


----------

